# Focus RS - Ultimate Green.



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Managed to get my hands on a friends lovely Focus RS today. However it wasnt so lovely when he dropped it off for me! It was a bit on the grubby side to say the least. Having not seen a wash since new it was in poor condition for such a quality car... Also not helping was i was pushed for time on this one as my friend needed it back about 4 hours after dropping it off,which was a shame as i could of spent the whole day on it! 

never mind..here is a few pictures on arrival.
































































Not pretty to say the least. After a quick rinse with the Karcher to remove as much dirt and grime as possible it was onto the wheels and arches. Megs APC 1:4, Megs super degreaser 1:4 and Bilberry 1:4 were the means of attack along with a EZ brush and few other brushes.




































Looking lot better now. Would of really liked to of had time to remove wheels for a complete clean as there was few spots of tar inside arches but time was against me so had to make do 









Next it was onto the snow foam to help remove a nasty traffic film of dirt from body work.



























All grills.badges etc were agitated with Megs APC and detail brush.


















After 5 minutes dwelling.


















Car was then rinsed at high pressure before Megs shampoo plus and a Swissvax waschpudel were used via the 2BM.









Rinsed again then contaminated areas clayed using Megs smooth surface clay kit and Megs last touch as lube. Contamination was as to be expected for a car that had not seen any means of washing in nearly a year! This was just after one pass of less than half the bonnet.. But the Megs clay kit did work well. 









Rinsed again after claying and now looking lot cleaner so move onto drying.


















Next it was onto the prime and sealant for the LSP. Werkstat acrylic kit was the chosen products,i have had great results with this on my white Focus ST so thought i would give it ago on the RS.









Firstly the prime was applied using a applicator pad and then buffed off after 15 minutes. Two layers of jeffs trigger was then applied allowing 30 minutes curing time between each layer.

Tyres dressed with Megs endurance tire gel.









Tail pipes cleaned using wire wool and autosol,then refined with Megs nxt metal polysh.



























Wheels sealed with a layer of Poorboys wheel sealant.









All windows cleaned with AG fast glass and exterior plastics and rubbers dressed with poorboys trim restorer.









Onto the interior. All floor mats were brushed using Megs hand brush and Megs APC 1:10.









Finally interior was fully hoovered and all interior plastics,dash etc were dressed using Werkstat satin prot which i must say i love! :argie:




































Here are the final pictures.. Not bad for just under 4 hours work. Next time we have arranged more time for me to get stuck into those wheels a little bit more and generally not have to be clock watching most of the detail!! 
Enjoy.




































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great turnaround looks very nice


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice mate, but a tip for next time.... Never ever put a washing medium on the floor. Anything that touches paint work should touch the ground like that. I'm not being a [email protected], just a bit of friendly advice from a full time detailer


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Great work 4hrs you deserve a couple of pints from your mate and a thrash in the RS ...Neil


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Not cleaned for a year! Should have the car taken from him and given to someone who'd care for it (like me!) Nice turnaround for 4 hours:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Andy mate, I did a PB one last year and it was a pleasure, fantastic cars to detail.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Andy, werkstat working well again :thumb:
whats happened to the tyre here;










hit a kerb a bit hard...
:tumbleweed:


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

cleslie said:


> Not cleaned for a year! Should have the car taken from him and given to someone who'd care for it (like me!) Nice turnaround for 4 hours:thumb:


tell me about it.. disgraceful!


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> nice work Andy, werkstat working well again :thumb:
> whats happened to the tyre here;
> 
> 
> ...


yes!!! he did it in the snow last year and still hasnt got it sorted :wall:
lets just say hes not going to be signing up on DW in a hurry! He just doesnt give a s**t about his car! ITS SUCH A SHAME!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Good work in the time you had mate :thumb: nice car too, I hope you got to have a test drive in it for your hard work & compare it to the ST ?

Can I ask in the wheel seal pic is that a big chunk of tyre wall missing at the top ?:doublesho


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

*TAY* said:


> Good work in the time you had mate :thumb: nice car too, I hope you got to have a test drive in it for your hard work & compare it to the ST ?
> 
> Can I ask in the wheel seal pic is that a big chunk of tyre wall missing at the top ?:doublesho


yes it is,my mate curbed it in the snow last year and still hasnt got it sorted. You just cant tell him though! :wall:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Very nice, good job. Does look like he doesnt really care about it, even the leather on the drivers seat looks worn, and its a shame about the wheels too. Never understand someone spending this kind of money on a motor and then looks after it like a £300 fiesta. Good job in the time you had to work on it though.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looks so much better now, really brought out the colour of the car
cant understand someone who will spend tht much money on a car and not take care of it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Very nice, good job. Does look like he doesnt really care about it, even the leather on the drivers seat looks worn, and its a shame about the wheels too. Never understand someone spending this kind of money on a motor and then looks after it like a £300 fiesta. Good job in the time you had to work on it though.


too busy driving it - i know i would be


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Superb work
Was just going to comment on that wheel and tyre myself! :doublesho
Sometimes I wonder whether or not it's a good idea for new cars to not need an MOT for three years. Something dangerous gets ignored for too long. For a start that tyre would fail instantly: the wall looks badly damaged where the wheel has been kerbed and it needs skipping pronto.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice turnaround Andy, neglect like that is the road to ruin:wall:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Nice turnaround Andy, neglect like that is the road to _death_ :wall:


corrected your post


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> corrected your post


haha a like that. like a say he knows about the tyre and just doesnt seem to care.


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks great now though!

I've seen PB wheel sealant in a few threads lately, might have to get some..
I've never sealed a wheel before, from your pics i couldn't tell if you took the wheel off to do it or not?


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

AndyHay1985 said:


> haha a like that. like a say he knows about the tyre and just doesnt seem to care.


Ah well when it blows up at high speed on a motorway and the ensuing accident takes out a few lives, I hope the memory of it stays with him for the rest of his life and haunts him in every night's sleep.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great turnaround, nice work!


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

okay... point is taking about the tyre! you can only advise someone so much to deal with a problem and that is what i have tried to do. fingers crossed he has it replaced very soon


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice detail. I love the werkstat acrylic kit always great results with it


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

another fantastic rs!


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

AndyHay1985 said:


> you can only advise someone so much to deal with a problem


Very true. If you've told him to not be a nob and change it then at least your conscience is 100% clear  :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice work Andrew: the Acrylic kit always works well on cars with a lot of metallic flake.


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice turn-around for 4hrs :thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic job!! Love those RS's, especially when there clean!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great work under pressure, love the colour.
Well done.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice, Lime Green suits that car the best


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

nice work, great turnaround ,but i winced at the mitt on the floor lol!


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

truss said:


> nice work, great turnaround ,but i winced at the mitt on the floor lol!


School boy error which wont happen again..promise! To be honest once i put the pic up on here i did think.. [email protected],that is a bit stupid! I put it down to being rushed to get car finished in time aswel as taking the pics for this post on DW!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely job buddy I love these cars saw one today and almost crashed my dodge :lol:


----------

